# Remingtons Downunder



## redgum (Jul 11, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with the new Remington Mod.7615 Pump action rifle.
The govt. here is kicking up a real stink over a dealer trying to import these, because they accept a hi capacity magazine from an AR15.
They say: "it turns a humble firearm into a deadly tactical weapon"
Until now pump action rifles have been quietly accepted, but now the media is onto it...... who knows what the future holds?


----------



## Pigshooter (Jul 17, 2005)

A bloke had one at the SSAA belmont range the other day and let me fire a few rounds through it. I was an amazing gun. It was chambered in .223 and had a 16.5 inch barrel, and a red dot scope. The guy had about 5 AR15 magazines for it some 10,20 and some 30 round capacity. I think he said it took m16 mags aswell. He said he paid about 2 grand for it. So in answer to your question i guess they are around, but in what numbers i'm not sure. If i had the money for it i wouldnt mind one myself. With the cheap millitary 223 ammo around it would be a fun plinker, especially with those high capacity mags. Technically it would probably accept one of those 100 round drum mags from an m16, if you could find one here that is. Not that there is any practical purpose to doing so, its just that high capacity rifles such as this are a novelty to me coz i never got my hands on an sks or anythign before the ban coz i was to young. Anyway, hope u find one.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What the heck is this! Just get an AR-15. Looked it up, guess they whant 700 Dollars for it! :eyeroll: Maybe for around $300 it makes sence. When you mention $2000.00 guess you dont mean American dollars.


----------



## Pigshooter (Jul 17, 2005)

Haha, we aren't allowed AR15'S here in Australia unfortunately. Thats why this remington is a novelty to us. Here, we can only own a semi automatic rifle if a special license is obtained, and it is virtually impossible to get one unless you are a primary producer of professional shooter. It really sucks. The same applies for semi and pump action shotties, u have to be a farmer, or a pro shooter. Let me tell you, shooting pigs with a side by side shotty is often very frustrating!


----------

